

Uber, Lyft, Sidecar told to shut down in Los Angeles - rwhitman
http://blogs.laweekly.com/informer/2013/06/uber_lyft_illegal_los_angeles.php

======
rwhitman
I cannot think of a city who needs these services more than LA. Hope they
fight it with all they've got

